# Funnel for batista express



## Mantaii (Mar 15, 2020)

By chance I found this on reddit and thought I'd share it here. Sorry if it's already been shared.

It looks perfect for keeping the coffee in the portafilter instead all over the worktop!

I'll post an update when mine arrives.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/j41ch1/breville_dosing_funnel/?utm_medium=android_app%26utm_source=share


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

That's a smart solution. Looks like it fits well, it would have to to operate the grinding button when attached. Will be interested to know what you think.

I have seen it before but haven't bought it as I've become so used to grinding into a cup and transferring.


----------



## Mantaii (Mar 15, 2020)

I think it has a bit at the back that activates the grind button.


----------



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have the normal version of this, looking to get rid if anyone wants it as ive sold the sage BE


----------



## thawhat (Jul 29, 2020)

Aamz23 said:


> I have the normal version of this, looking to get rid if anyone wants it as ive sold the sage BE


 How much would you want for it? Also do you think its wide enough at the top for the niche 58mm cup? Getting my niche in November and looking at options for transferring grounds to the portafilter. Would buy the nice 3d printed part on etsy for it but just can't justify the price as I'll be looking to get a mara x early next year.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I use a Skyr yoghurt pot with the bottom cut off. Not pretty but cheap and functional.


----------



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

thawhat said:


> How much would you want for it? Also do you think its wide enough at the top for the niche 58mm cup? Getting my niche in November and looking at options for transferring grounds to the portafilter. Would buy the nice 3d printed part on etsy for it but just can't justify the price as I'll be looking to get a mara x early next year.


 How much is it on etsy? This is the one i have. 
took a pic on top of niche cup


----------



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

It hooks on to the portafilter and perfect for niche i have been using it with my niche for a few weeks. Sold my BE now. I paid £25 from america for it had to wait like 2 months for it to arrive. Id sell for £20


----------

